# shotgun oppinion



## Trigger259 (Apr 13, 2005)

I know you guys have probably heard this question a hundred times but whats is all your oppions on the Stoeger Model 2000..

"Kill for the love of the Sport, not for the love of the kill"-Me :wink:


----------



## Greenhead88 (Apr 16, 2005)

Well my huntin' budy is thinking about getting one and he was read good reviews and shot it and loved it. It is also a good price at our locale Dick's.

HAPPY HUNTING
Tyler


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

The fact that the money would be going to DICKS would settle the issue for me....


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

I received the catalog formStroeger along with my Benelli catalog....I was rather impressed looking in the catalog.....

Went to Dicks sporting goods for the first time a few months ago...reminded me of K-mart....

I was rather disappointed once I actually held the product in my hand...I own a Benelli...and a Franchi....they don't compare.....

I guess I couldn't expect to get a Benelli quality product from stroeger....just like I wouldn't expect to get a Cadillac when by purchasing a Kia....

If you want a quality ID (Inertia Driven) Shotgun for less money than the Bennelli line you may want to consider the Franchi I-12....Franchi is a quality product.....Bennelli is a quality prucduct.....

Ther Franchi I-12 retails for about $660.00...

just my experiance from owning the product...


----------

